# Hawaiian Tropic Tomatoes



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

http://sweettomatotestgarden.com/store/products-all/hawaiian-tropic/

Has anyone had any experience with these tomatoes? I got an email from my dad, he is interested in them and I think I'm going to order a few packs of seeds for his and my gardens next year.

Heavy, indeterminate producers with 12-17oz (good tasting)fruit and they seem to thrive in the heat - sounds almost too good to be true.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Davarm said:


> http://sweettomatotestgarden.com/store/products-all/hawaiian-tropic/
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with these tomatoes? I got an email from my dad, he is interested in them and I think I'm going to order a few packs of seeds for his and my gardens next year.
> 
> Heavy, indeterminate producers with 12-17oz (good tasting)fruit and they seem to thrive in the heat - sounds almost too good to be true.


It does sound too good, but if 1/2 of them are 8-12oz then that will be big enough to cover a biscuit, the rest can go in the sauce or dry for storage.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Davarm said:


> http://sweettomatotestgarden.com/store/products-all/hawaiian-tropic/
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with these tomatoes? I got an email from my dad, he is interested in them and I think I'm going to order a few packs of seeds for his and my gardens next year.
> 
> Heavy, indeterminate producers with 12-17oz (good tasting)fruit and they seem to thrive in the heat - sounds almost too good to be true.


I picked up 2 tomato plants in May. They grow huge fruit, nice flavor, and determinate.
BUT, the fruit is so large, I did have to use stakes to hold them up.
They take forever to ripen. 
Average tomato weighs about 12-16 oz. with many too big to register on my 1 lb. scale.
Mountain Spring is the name.

Disease resistant. When my Bradley and others needed water, these were pert and still green.


----------

